# ISO Spa Water recipes



## jessicacarr (Apr 16, 2007)

Does anyone know any spa water (or things of the like) recipes?

Here is a nice one...

1 qt. cold water
1/2 cucumber, peeled and sliced (seeded or non-seeded "English" cucumber)
3 sliced lemon

Put ingredients in a pitcher and sitr.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 17, 2007)

What is your definition of "spa water"?  To drink?  When I hear "spa water" I imagine something for either jacuzzi or pool!


----------



## jessicacarr (Apr 17, 2007)

flavored AND nutritous water, i suppose.  the kind you get at a spa.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 17, 2007)

OIC! Took a quick look around and found this one... sounds pretty nice and refreshing!

Recipes : Spa Water : Food Network


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 17, 2007)

There's another thread floating around here somewhere with the same recipe in it.  I replace the lemon for mint in my water.  Take a gallon of your favorite water and pour enough out to hold two chopped/seeded English cukes and about 5 big sprigs of mint.  Let "marinate" for about 3 days.  The cuke is crispy and refreshing when you get a chunk and it really does make you feel good on a hot day!


----------



## Caine (Apr 17, 2007)

The water in my spa is heated to around 140F, and it has way too much chlorine in it to be drinking it. Besides, being at the beach, there is almost always sand at the bottom.


----------



## catalyst0527 (Apr 17, 2007)

I think this water is cool and easy to make.
I'll do this afterwards.

But, why did you name this water as 'Spa Water'?


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 17, 2007)

catalyst - caine is being haha funny!  

A spa is a place where you go to exercise, be pampered, maybe get a facial and a pedicute.  "Spa Water" just references a drink that could be possibly found at one of these spas.  It would be refreshing, clean tasting, and healthy.


----------



## Half Baked (Apr 17, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> There's another thread floating around here somewhere with the same recipe in it. I replace the lemon for mint in my water. Take a gallon of your favorite water and pour enough out to hold two chopped/seeded English cukes and about 5 big sprigs of mint. Let "marinate" for about 3 days. The cuke is crispy and refreshing when you get a chunk and it really does make you feel good on a hot day!


 
Lol, I'm getting confused also, KE!  I think so many threads are overlapping on different sites that I can't remember where I answered what.  I know I commented on your Spa Water recipe somewhere on the internet.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 17, 2007)

oops - it wasn't here?  

OK - Here is where we were talking about it HB!  LOL


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 19, 2007)

Humm ... spa water ...

Well - there was the time when Lamar and me and 5 ladies were in a hot tub at the end of a party ... temp should have been sufficient to "pasteurize" any bugs ... but not sure I would want to drink the water ...


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 19, 2007)

Michael in FtW:  I guess this story makes up for having two threads on Spa Water!


----------



## Shaheen (Apr 19, 2007)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> OIC! Took a quick look around and found this one... sounds pretty nice and refreshing!
> 
> Recipes : Spa Water : Food Network



I like this one!


----------



## jessicacarr (May 14, 2007)

catalyst0527 said:
			
		

> I think this water is cool and easy to make.
> I'll do this afterwards.
> 
> But, why did you name this water as 'Spa Water'?


I was looking on a spa recipe site when i found this recipe and it was called spa water there.


----------



## liz.622 (May 16, 2007)

I love Spa water, it is so refreshing. Thats one of the reasons i love to go to a spa, oh and the massage is always good too lol.


----------



## Andy M. (May 16, 2007)

Doesn't anyone like plain water?


----------



## liz.622 (May 16, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Doesn't anyone like plain water?


 
Plain water is great, but this is about spa water...try it I bet you'd love it. Which do you perfer Andy? Bottle or tap? haha


----------



## mudbug (May 20, 2007)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Humm ... spa water ...
> 
> Well - there was the time when Lamar and me and 5 ladies were in a hot tub at the end of a party ... temp should have been sufficient to "pasteurize" any bugs ... but not sure I would want to drink the water ...




my friend David had a hot tub we all admired and used frequently.  Pretty ugly scum on the surface of the water the next day, though.


----------



## Dove (May 20, 2007)

*I drinrk enough plain water to float a Battleship. 
When DH and i were in the nursing home a Dr offered me a medicine to stop me from drinking so much water. I said no thanks..I like my ice water.*


----------



## Claire (May 29, 2007)

I'm assuming spa water is like the water you could get at a fountain when I lived in Wiesbaden.  In other words, mineral water.  I really cannot imagine doing anything besides drinking it; I think that the benefits would for the most part be lost if you cooked with it.  It also depends upon the spa (i.e., spring) you get it from.  Many mineral waters are very sulfurous, and each has its own distinct quantities of minerals.  Some are sparkling, some not.  When we were in Europe last (about 10 years ago), we learned to ask "mit gas" if we wanted sparkling.


----------



## rbmccleary (May 30, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Doesn't anyone like plain water?



I like plain water


----------



## Claire (May 31, 2007)

Yup.  I do.  I do have a purifier for my water because I live in a town that is situated on old lead mines; the water can get pretty, well, orange is the nicest word.  I don't buy water as a general rule.  We just developed a taste for sparkling mineral water on a trip to Slovenia, so we buy it as a treat.  But the gallons we dring every day come from the faucet.


----------



## mudbug (May 31, 2007)

Plain water is OK by me too, Andy.


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 4, 2007)

Caine said:
			
		

> The water in my spa is heated to around 140F, and it has way too much chlorine in it to be drinking it. Besides, being at the beach, there is almost always sand at the bottom.


Okay Caine.. I'm calling you on this one. I have a nice hottub in the sun room, and thought 140 sounded a little hot. Here's the URL and a part of the text... I think I keep my hottub around 106F so I can enjoy it for around 20 ~ 30 minutes.



			
				Article said:
			
		

> *                          Temperatures of water:*
> Water boils at 212°F (sea level), and simmers at 190°F.
> Tepid Water - 85 to 105°F. The water is comparable to the temperature of the human body.
> Warm Water - 115 to 120°F. The water is touchable but not hot.
> ...


So unless a typo is involved, you have yours set to between being injured, and being poached  I assume you *are* human, right?

BTW, you might find the website name amusing.

URL: How To Boil Water, Boiling Points of Water, Water Temperatures

Casper


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 4, 2007)

lol
i actually prepare food ala sous vide at 140F
now we just need to find a vacuum bag big enough to toss caine into
lol


----------



## havsumtea (Jun 9, 2007)

*Citrius Water we call it*



			
				jessicacarr said:
			
		

> Does anyone know any spa water (or things of the like) recipes?
> 
> Here is a nice one...
> 
> ...


I work in a day spa and we make our waters this way in a big 'ole jug:

ice + water + 3 sliced oranges + 2 sliced lemons + 1 whole cucumber sliced

*we don't peel the cucumbers and i don't know it that makes a difference in taste. enjoy!


----------



## jessicacarr (Nov 2, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Doesn't anyone like plain water?


 
lol


----------



## jessicacarr (Nov 2, 2008)

havsumtea said:


> I work in a day spa and we make our waters this way in a big 'ole jug:
> 
> ice + water + 3 sliced oranges + 2 sliced lemons + 1 whole cucumber sliced
> 
> *we don't peel the cucumbers and i don't know it that makes a difference in taste. enjoy!


 
thanks!


----------



## jessicacarr (Nov 2, 2008)

mudbug said:


> my friend David had a hot tub we all admired and used frequently. Pretty ugly scum on the surface of the water the next day, though.


 
r d r r r


----------

